# Selfies



## Krahm (Apr 7, 2013)

Selfies are more fun with a friend :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Funny!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I love the last one


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

I love them! So cute.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

There was an article on The Modern Farmer website about these recently! They've been dubbed FELFIES for Farmer Selfies! Yours fit right in!
http://modernfarmer.com/2014/01/express-felf-farmer-selfies-go-viral/


----------



## Krahm (Apr 7, 2013)

Felfies, love it!

And the milk & honey baby is sweet! I want a baby goat so bad, but this farm is full. I'll just have to spoil my two wethers (and dogs cats ponies and bunnies).


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

totally no fun. :]


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Awe these pics are great!! Thx for sharing.


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Thx for posting link for that article. Love all the pictures too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love them.


----------

